# If Uber and Lyft only knew...



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

I've preemptively cancelled so many rides because of the abuse their ratings system can invite. There are instances where a passenger commits an infraction that puts the driver in a nearly impossible situation from the start. Yesterday, I had a passenger wanting me to pick them up in a very large park along a hiking trail where no vehicle could access them. I got as close to the pick-up location as I could, but they were no where to be found.

After three minutes of waiting, I get a call from the passenger, seemingly annoyed that I wasn't five feet from their location. I informed them that there are no roads going to where they are located. They then informed me that they were now actually somewhere else in the park, but had put that location down because that's where they had been earlier.

????

I cancelled the ride. Not because I wanted to leave them stranded, but because people this stupid are the same kind who will one-star you for not reading their minds. This is isn't the first time I've cancelled a ride because U/L's rating system allows stupid people to jeopardize my ability to earn an income. If they only knew how often their one-sided and inherently flawed ratings system makes drivers like me cancel on passengers, they'd definitely consider revamping it.

I'm sure that passenger was ticked I cancelled on them, but I wasn't giving them a golden opportunity to blame me for their own stupidity.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

rkozy said:


> I've preemptively cancelled so many rides because of the abuse their ratings system can invite. There are instances where a passenger commits an infraction that puts the driver in a nearly impossible situation from the start. Yesterday, I had a passenger wanting me to pick them up in a very large park along a hiking trail where no vehicle could access them. I got as close to the pick-up location as I could, but they were no where to be found.
> 
> After three minutes of waiting, I get a call from the passenger, seemingly annoyed that I wasn't five feet from their location. I informed them that there are no roads going to where they are located. They then informed me that they were now actually somewhere else in the park, but had put that location down because that's where they had been earlier.
> 
> ...


 Did you at least get the noshow fee for the hit a moving target infraction?


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Did you at least get the noshow fee for the hit a moving target infraction?


This was on Lyft, and even after hitting the five-minute mark for a "No Show" ride, Lyft said I wouldn't get paid for the ride. Lyft always finds some reason why I can't legitimately collect the cancel fee. That's why very few of my rides are on Lyft these days.

Last night, I was so irritated by the idiot pax, I didn't care about getting $5. I just didn't want somebody that stupid in my car, concocting a reason to tell Lyft I was a "danger" so they could get a full refund. Passengers use the ratings system to obtain free rides. Anyone I suspect who is trying to set me up for that will be cancelled before the door can open.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

rkozy said:


> This was on Lyft, and even after hitting the five-minute mark for a "No Show" ride, Lyft said I wouldn't get paid for the ride. Lyft always finds some reason why I can't legitimately collect the cancel fee. That's why very few of my rides are on Lyft these days.
> 
> Last night, I was so irritated by the idiot pax, I didn't care about getting $5. I just didn't want somebody that stupid in my car, concocting a reason to tell Lyft I was a "danger" so they could get a full refund. Passengers use the ratings system to obtain free rides. Anyone I suspect who is trying to set me up for that will be cancelled before the door can open.


⚠ judging by your own expressed level of anxiety & paranoia
U don't sound suited to deal with the general public.
Or
Ride share driver is ur calling ?
for a life of personal & financial Frustration and Degradation


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Chill out man,

The more you get frustrated, the more you will keep putting yourself in the same situations. AR means nothing anymore in my market. I still get the same exact amount of pings, crappy or not, I make sure to check where they are then accept the ping as a good location. It could be coming to yours also  

Hope it helps ?


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Customer calls sounds annoyed. Immediately cancel. It doesn’t get better.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

rkozy said:


> I've preemptively cancelled so many rides because of the abuse their ratings system can invite. There are instances where a passenger commits an infraction that puts the driver in a nearly impossible situation from the start. Yesterday, I had a passenger wanting me to pick them up in a very large park along a hiking trail where no vehicle could access them. I got as close to the pick-up location as I could, but they were no where to be found.
> 
> After three minutes of waiting, I get a call from the passenger, seemingly annoyed that I wasn't five feet from their location. I informed them that there are no roads going to where they are located. They then informed me that they were now actually somewhere else in the park, but had put that location down because that's where they had been earlier.
> 
> ...


Why not just wait till the timer is up, cancel the ride, get your fee and move on? No need to get frustrated over simple things. Pick up mishaps do happen and you only wait for five minutes.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

rkozy said:


> This was on Lyft, and even after hitting the five-minute mark for a "No Show" ride, Lyft said I wouldn't get paid for the ride. Lyft always finds some reason why I can't legitimately collect the cancel fee. That's why very few of my rides are on Lyft these days.
> 
> Last night, I was so irritated by the idiot pax, I didn't care about getting $5. I just didn't want somebody that stupid in my car, concocting a reason to tell Lyft I was a "danger" so they could get a full refund. Passengers use the ratings system to obtain free rides. Anyone I suspect who is trying to set me up for that will be cancelled before the door can open.


I dont fo much lyft either but after 5 minutes and a phone call they pay me. The whole $5 too. Good luck ?


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> Why not just wait till the timer is up, cancel the ride, get your fee and move on? No need to get frustrated over simple things. Pick up mishaps do happen and you only wait for five minutes.


I've had them show up right at the 5 minute mark. Unless it's a run that I know I'm going to make money on, I make them chase my car as I pull away and NO SHOW. If the fare looks decent, I'll still pick em' up and eat a shitty rating.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

rkozy said:


> I've preemptively cancelled so many rides because of the abuse their ratings system can invite. There are instances where a passenger commits an infraction that puts the driver in a nearly impossible situation from the start. Yesterday, I had a passenger wanting me to pick them up in a very large park along a hiking trail where no vehicle could access them. I got as close to the pick-up location as I could, but they were no where to be found.
> 
> After three minutes of waiting, I get a call from the passenger, seemingly annoyed that I wasn't five feet from their location. I informed them that there are no roads going to where they are located. They then informed me that they were now actually somewhere else in the park, but had put that location down because that's where they had been earlier.
> 
> ...


Your thinking anyone wants to actually do 'work' at these companies? The rating system is perfect for them in that it is so poor it lets anyone that can't work with it know for themselves not to do this or not lol. Why spend money restructuring a system that is not a one size fits all no matter what they could do, also when they know more drivers will just sign up. I quit Uber and lyft but their rating system didn't bother me one bit because I didn't care about it one bit, well I take that back I did care when the rates were amazing, definitely didn't after the rates were cut. You should do the same and take it for the low paying job it is that destroys your cars value.


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

Michael1230nj said:


> Customer calls sounds annoyed. Immediately cancel. It doesn't get better.


I had one of those pings today, I just waited until the clock ran out and collected the cancellation fee, no point in getting your blood pressure up because of some idiot.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> Why not just wait till the timer is up, cancel the ride, get your fee and move on? No need to get frustrated over simple things. Pick up mishaps do happen and you only wait for five minutes.


Lyft refused to pay him the no-show fee.


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Lyft refused to pay him the no-show fee.


He probably canceled before the 5 minutes were up.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Yea, it is unfortunate, but it is what it is. It is actually a very shrewd and tried and tested tactic by these companies to have such a rating system. They get riders and drivers artificially angry at one another and deflect negative attention off themselves. It is so much easier to just 1 star and put a driver on blast. What else are they going to do? Call up and complain to Rohit and company? Good luck with that! 

As for the OP, U/L created this game and these bizarre rules; you are simply playing it in your best interest. Never feel bad about that.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

U/L guy said:


> He probably canceled before the 5 minutes were up.


He said "even after hitting the 5 minute mark lyft refused to pay the fee"


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> He said "even after hitting the 5 minute mark lyft refused to pay the fee"


That doesn't sound Kosher, he probably got frustrated and canceled early because he was PO.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> He said "even after hitting the 5 minute mark lyft refused to pay the fee"


Happens to me on Lyft at times.

Lyft will find an excuse sometimes.... not on time to the pickup location, didn't drive close enough, drove away from the pickup location, etc. Lyft cancel fees are unreliable.

Whenever I swipe "arrived" on Lyft it usually tells me "You aren't there yet, why you swiping arrived? This creates a bad pax experience," even though I'm right on top of the pushpin at the correct address. When I see that, it usually means no cancel fee even after 5 minutes.

Messages to Lyft support go in circles, and they won't even give a consistent reason for cancel fee denial. Each email will tell you a different reason why, as if the Lyft bots just make up random reasons and don't have a good enough AI to remember what they already told you.


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

Some people are not cut out to be rideshare/taxi drivers, it takes a lot of patience, good communication skills and ability to ignore passengers with an attitude. If you don’t have these skills then go get a job with a sanitation company, you don’t have to wait, talk with anyone, just collect other people trash.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

U/L guy said:


> Some people are not cut out to be rideshare/taxi drivers, it takes a lot of patience, good communication skills and ability to ignore passengers with an attitude. If you don't have these skills then go get a job with a sanitation company, you don't have to wait, talk with anyone, just collect other people trash.


Nobody really broaches the topic of dealing with people when they start out, it is all numbers. Reality is you are either amazing with people or you fail at this min wage job

How should I of broached the subject lol


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

rkozy said:


> I've preemptively cancelled so many rides because of the abuse their ratings system can invite. There are instances where a passenger commits an infraction that puts the driver in a nearly impossible situation from the start. Yesterday, I had a passenger wanting me to pick them up in a very large park along a hiking trail where no vehicle could access them. I got as close to the pick-up location as I could, but they were no where to be found.
> 
> After three minutes of waiting, I get a call from the passenger, seemingly annoyed that I wasn't five feet from their location. I informed them that there are no roads going to where they are located. They then informed me that they were now actually somewhere else in the park, but had put that location down because that's where they had been earlier.
> 
> ...


Excellent call. I too, cancel when stupidity is evident. Pick them up and you open the door to 1 star ratings and BS complaints. 
Note: had a paxhole cancel on me once and still was able to file a complaint. WTF Uber?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

RideshareUSA said:


> Excellent call. I too, cancel when stupidity is evident. Pick them up and you open the door to 1 star ratings and BS complaints.
> Note: had a paxhole cancel on me once and still was able to file a complaint. WTF Uber?


Same as Driver shows all Cancels in the History, so too do passengers in their History on their apps. All kinds of bad can come from that...careful.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

UberLaLa said:


> Same as Driver shows all Cancels in the History, so too do passengers in their History on their apps. All kinds of bad can come from that...careful.


Whaaaat?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I agree with your reaction,

unfortunately your better off not driving a customer simply because they are not in a good mood.

Yep that's what uber/lyft have created with their apps. Your better off throwing away that chance at earning anything and moving on to the next person.

It's not paranoia, it's reality.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

RideshareUSA said:


> Whaaaat?


Cancel on a passenger and they can still Report whatever they feel like. Because the Cancel shows in their Trip History. Just be careful not to give them any fodder for Fuber...


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

UberLaLa said:


> Cancel on a passenger and they can still Report whatever they feel like. Because the Cancel shows in their Trip History. Just be careful not to give them any fodder for Fuber...


K. They can do that on Lyft too, huh!


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

U/L guy said:


> He probably canceled before the 5 minutes were up.


 Nope. I was over six minutes into the waiting game before I finally hit cancel.

Because the passenger placed the marker in a spot where my car could not reach, I had to choose the "Arrive Anyway" option when I got to the park. I was as close to the marker as I could get (without driving through a forest) but Lyft didn't think I was close enough to arrive.

If you cancel a ride where Lyft doesn't believe you've arrived close enough to the passenger, they will deny your cancel fee. Lesson learned.



Pax Collector said:


> Why not just wait till the timer is up, cancel the ride, get your fee and move on? No need to get frustrated over simple things. Pick up mishaps do happen and you only wait for five minutes.


I did. The pax had the marker in a location that prevented Lyft from accepting the fact I had arrived. I didn't cancel until after six minutes, and a phone call from the annoyed pax.

I can't believe Lyft allows passengers to place a marker in a location that is blocks from a navigable road.



WindyCityAnt said:


> AR means nothing anymore in my market.


I never care about my acceptance rating. I've declined ping after ping on both Lyft and Uber. There's no way I'm spend $2 worth of gas to pick up some lazy pax who can't walk four blocks to Dollar Tree. My acceptance rating can get very low at times, but I'm still getting the usual rides from both platforms. No worries there.

This is about stopping ride scammers before they get a chance to one-star you and complain that they weren't picked up in an efficient manner. I have a feeling this passenger knows placing their pin in an inaccessible location makes a pick-up very difficult for the driver. Ergo, a difficult pick-up becomes the premise for a full refund, and "warning speech" to me from Lyft.

I'm done playing games with these people.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

@rkozy

Chicago would make your head spin then.... there places they do it on purpose so if you do cancel, you get nothing after the 6 mins. The clock will never be able to start.

Lemme guess also... it was a surged ping?

Uber knows the places that create surge frequently, from the almighty Uber leaves it up to the driver and pax to find and get in the correct car. Sometimes are more difficult than others.

I would recommend communicating with your pax when in those situations. Don't relay on there stupid navigation to get you there, look at the addresses.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

WindyCityAnt said:


> @rkozy
> Uber knows the places that create surge frequently, from the almighty Uber leaves it up to the driver and pax to find and get in the correct car. Sometimes are more difficult than others.
> 
> I would recommend communicating with your pax when in those situations. Don't relay on there stupid navigation to get you there, look at the addresses.


I don't think you actually read my post. You skimmed it, at best. This wasn't an Uber navigation issue. It was a Lyft pick-up, and I did communicate with the passenger once I got as close to the dropped pin as possible. There was no street address. It was a hiking trail on a forest in a big park. They don't assign house numbers and street names on those.

Plus, the pax wasn't even at that pin location during our phone call. They said they were somewhere else in the park, but failed to give me any reliable landmarks to locate them.

Maybe you like playing games with people, but my time is a little more valuable than that.


----------



## Polomarko (Dec 20, 2016)

RabbleRouser said:


> ⚠ judging by your own expressed level of anxiety & paranoia
> U don't sound suited to deal with the general public.
> Or
> Ride share driver is ur calling ?
> for a life of personal & financial Frustration and Degradation


Your assumption that rider is always right is wrong. Your philosophical answer leave for Sigmund F.
Lyft cancellation polices is horable. Very often in financial district as a driver I am getting 4 to 5 cancelation because the riders do not want to wait, so you turned around the corner rider cancel you have new request on the other side of the street just next block you finally cros and rider canceld. Or very heavy traffick you there no place to wait and you receiving a massage I am on my way. Remember you spent 10 min to reach the pick up destination. Uber is much better Lyft must change it.


----------

